# Hitting right. Consistently.



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

So I am right handed ( holding slingshot in my left) I anchor in the corner of my mouth and sight off of the tip of the top fork shooting gangster style.

I find that I hit consistently 4 inches to the right of the target. My grouping is pretty solid at 10-15 yards. Just 4 inches to the right. I was considering putting a bit of coat hanger on my slingshot to go out to where I need to aim off of to make up that gap. But before I put an ugly wire on there I want to get some informed opinions.

What say you?

Msturm


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I would check and make sure your right eye is directly on top of your bands. Sounds to me like it's to far over your bands.

Try straightening up your head to bring your dominant back a bit, or try anchoring with you thumb under your cheek bone.

I think either one of those should bring your shots to centre.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Watch some tube fella lots stuff on it that help u out


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks Islandmade. I will try the posture change, and the anchor point change


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm thinking that maybe you are leaning your head way over to your right. try getting a good wide stance and stand up square the bring your bands under you right eye.

What Island said..


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Too much thumb.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome...all these guys said anything I could have thought of.

I have used too much thumb, leaned way over the bands, etc...

Remember to have fun and it's a process. You are already consistent and that is way more than half way there.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

OH NO! NOT THE UGLY WIRE!


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Got it dialed in! Hitting my little 2 inch target about 6 out of 10 times and those that miss are very close. I have shot so much it is hard to pinch the pouch at full draw. Time for a break. It will come in more tomorrow. Thanks for the great advice. Turns out I was twisting the pouch a bit so I put the tip of my pointer finger in the corner of my mouth at anchor now and really focus on moving the slingshot inline with my face, not moving my face inline with the slingshot. Thanks a bunch guys.

I feel like I really had a jump start on this slingshot thing from hunting with a trad bow for many years. Similar draw cycle, same anchor point nearly identical sighting system, focus etc. what a great little addition to the small game hunting bag of tools!

No worries Mars, the slingshot remains unblemished!

You guys rock!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Glad you got her dialed bud!! 
Looking forward to your posts.

And your right they are great for small game hunting. 
I've taken more small game with a slingshot than anything else.


----------

